# George Barnsley & sons Ltd, Sheffield. Dec '12



## perjury saint (Jan 10, 2013)

*..George Barnsley & Sons Ltd..
..Sheffield..​*~~~~~~~~~~







_George Barnsley was apprenticed into the filemakers trade in 1823 by his mother, Anne, who had been widowed. He was signed in to the apprenticeship – to a Thomas Wing of Sheffield – for seven years and two hundred and seventy one days. He later went in to partnership with his brother and they established themselves as one of the worlds leading manufacturers of tools for the shoe making and leather trades. The company grew throughout the 19th century and the Barnsley family were held in high regard in the thriving city. Eventually the outdated factory and production methods fell victim to the increasingly competitive import market and the growing costs of production, finally closing in 2003._
~~~~~~~~~~​
*Had the pleasure of a leisurely mooch around this lovely ole place while doing the rounds in Sheffield a few weeks back.
Some of the floors are a bit dodgy and theres plenty of 'pigeon soup' about, but didnt mind that at all, lovely atmosphere and plenty to see still... BOSTIN!!
There was even an 'access trail' to guide us in, very thoughtful of someone. 
Splored with NK, who once again overcame her fear of heights and scaled the big ladder... Nice one!!
~~~~~~~~~~​
On with some pix​*




















































































​
*Must get back to Sheffield ASAP, we barely scratched the surface. Loads to do!!
Thanks for looking...​*


----------



## skankypants (Jan 10, 2013)

Great to see this place again,,,thanks...


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 10, 2013)

sad to see it so emptied , nice shots sir


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks a nice little 'splore, must add this one in to the ever growing list.

Great report


----------



## TranKmasT (Jan 10, 2013)

Some really nice details, very well shot.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jan 10, 2013)

GB is ace,great splore & nice pics there...


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 10, 2013)

Bloody hell....... It's been raped a bit  It's still a legend explore though, and one that shall remain in the old memory bank forever 

Well recorded sir


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 11, 2013)

Ace pics as always.

Big ladder? Hope you didnt mean this BIG ladder 



perjury saint said:


> Splored with NK, who once again overcame her fear of heights and scaled the big ladder... Nice one!!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 11, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Ace pics as always.
> 
> Big ladder? Hope you didnt mean this BIG ladder



*Ha ha! Nope, it was a bit bigger than that eh! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 11, 2013)

Great report,so much to see ,the b&w picture of workers looked really interesting any info on it?


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 11, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Great report,so much to see ,the b&w picture of workers looked really interesting any info on it?



*Nope. If you look closely though it could be leather workers using some of the tools they made...*


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 11, 2013)

WOw mate your images are top class really good stuff , fantastic comps and everything, will have to get to this one day


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 11, 2013)

lulllllllly that one tinks!!!! think il leave the reports to you ! !! i need my rest whoop!! thanks for a fab days splorin..and yes im up for the shard now  hmmmm......


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 11, 2013)

Ninja Kitten said:


> lulllllllly that one tinks!!!! think il leave the reports to you ! !! i need my rest whoop!! thanks for a fab days splorin..and yes im up for the shard now  hmmmm......



*The shard eh? Ok, we'll stop by this weekend shall we tink? *


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 11, 2013)

Is the memorial plaque still there mate?











The man himself....


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 11, 2013)

I believe that went ages ago Mate


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 11, 2013)

nope i never saw it not sure if ps did??


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a brilliant report, great photographs.

Good to see an update on George Barnsley's!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 11, 2013)

Ninja Kitten said:


> nope i never saw it not sure if ps did??



*Nah, didnt see it either... Terrible shame if someones pulled it down!! *


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ Terrible shame indeed.Seems nothings sacred anymore


----------



## HughieD (Jan 18, 2013)

Stunning pix. Great lighting and fab composition. Really captures the atmosphere.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 18, 2013)

Delicious shots! The clock photo is excellent.....thanks for sharing


----------



## Knucklehead (Mar 24, 2013)

Awesome set o' pics pal...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 24, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> ^^ Terrible shame indeed.Seems nothings sacred anymore



I remember seeing a thread on "the other forum" where it was confirmed the plaque was pulled down.

Lovely shots dude, not sure how I missed this one but beautiful all the same


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 24, 2013)

One again you and NK's pictures and report are up there with best, always like looking at them


----------

